# Daniel Hechter suits



## sam_1214 (May 25, 2009)

What is the general quality of _Daniel_ Hechter Suits? 
These are french suits, and are not very expensive to buy either. But what is the general feedback about the design, fabric quality and tailoring of these suits by those gentlemen who wear these suits?

Thanks


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

I have noted them in John Lewis and not been impressed. They are a typical RTW fused offering being made to a price including cloth. 

If one suits you and fits your budget then there is probably no reason not to buy nor any strong reason to do so either.


----------



## aluminiumfish (Feb 19, 2009)

Bog standard fare
I thought they were Far Eastern...owner lives in HK...I think


----------



## sam_1214 (May 25, 2009)

I agree. Their quality is not one of the best. 

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## sid1971 (May 12, 2009)

i would just like to add that the very first suit i bought way back in the early 90's was a Daniel Hechter i bought from Rackhams..i wore this suit most days for at least 4 years...since i have moved onto 'better' quality suits and nowadays where Canali. But the Daniel Hechter is still in my wardrobe and is still very much wearable. although cheap it lasted the test of time!!

Just my 2p worth
S


----------



## aluminiumfish (Feb 19, 2009)

wool polyester?
bullet proof if so


----------



## DavidRichards (Feb 9, 2006)

Frankly, I was impressed with this line - that is, I bought it for our store based on the look, balance, make, and value. I thought their fabrics had a different look than many of the pedestrian lines. I like the fit and balance of the coat. It is not fine Italian clothing - but at the price it is a good value. By the way, these suits and sportcoats are made in China.


----------

